# All this gas pain and bloating....help please



## bellypains (Dec 23, 2014)

I was terribly constipated. I took 4 Swiss Kriss/senna tabs and drank a glass of pickle juice before bed Wednesday night. Yesterday morning I had coffee and some coconut oil on an empty stomach.

I finally went to the bathroom several times. I'm not constipated anymore but I have terrible gas pain.

I'm taking gas x and peppermint capsules and using a heating pad.

What else can I try?

Do they make prescription drugs for gas pain?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry -- gas can be very painful.

i don't know offhand of any scripts specifically for gas pain but hopefully someone else on here does. although i'm thinking there might be a prescription-strength simethicone available (??) --not sure. if your gas pains are caused by spams, an antispasmodic can help. although one possible side effect of antispasmodics is constipation.

peppermint tea can help--the stronger the better; i hear Healther's peppermint tea is good. some drug stores carry it and it's available online. and of course the peppermint pills but you're already taking those.

fennel tea can also help relieve gas.

also, there are different gas--releasing positions or yoga poses you can try. i've done these; they do help.






http://www.artofliving.org/yoga/yoga-poses/wind-relieving-pose

also effective is the "butt-up" position: get down on your knees, rest your weight on your arms with your butt in the air. that worked well for me too.

another thing that often works for me to get rid of the gas--or at least, get it moving out and reduce it--is bowel massage. often i use a warm (not hot) heating pad with this. i lie on my back, knees up, with a microwaveable heating pad on my belly, breathe slowly and deeply,relax, and massage my belly through the heating pad. i focus on the part of my colon that hurts the most--where i feel the spasm is and where the gas is trapped--for me this is usually the upper left side of the colon, the splenic flexure area. often i can actually feel something release in there and then the gas comes out. i love my heating pad. even when it doesn't help with the bloat it is still relaxing.

or you can do an entire colon massage with your fingers by massaging the colon starting on the lower right hand side and slowly moving, massaging with your fingers--using not just the finger tips but the whole upper part of the finger --in a clockwise, circular fashion, up the ascending colon, over, across and down the left side. many times i can get the gas to move out this way.

there are some good u-tube videos on bowel massage.

good luck. hope you can find some relief soon.


----------



## bellypains (Dec 23, 2014)

My MIL had some Bentyl. I've had 3 doses in the last 24 hours.

I felt so much relief after the first dose and then I started actually passing the gas.

The gas still isn't completely gone though. How long before it all goes away?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad to hear bentyl is helping. I would imagine that the time it takes for the gas to go away varies from person to person.

in the meantime, if it were me, i'd stay away from foods that make me gassy--eat low FODMAP etc.

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bellypains (Dec 23, 2014)

OMG! The gas pains have stopped but now I'm now constipated..again!

Will increasing my fluids help a senna laxative work faster?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry you're dealing with constipation again. antispasmodics like bentyl can have constipation as a side effect.

i've never read that increasing your fluids will make senna work faster but it's worth a try--might help--i don't know. you do want to make sure you drink enough water when you take it though--8 to 10 ounces. and then stay hydrated after you take it also.

taking senna with miralax or another osmotic laxative like milk of magnesia might help make it work faster.


----------



## fodmapenemy (Jun 2, 2015)

Just a tip for next time, but the only thing that works for my gas pains is CharcoTabs. They also don't give me constipation and often actually help me go! Of course, they might give some people constipation so you never know.


----------



## Steph84 (Oct 20, 2015)

I usually try Somac, although it helps temporarily.


----------

